# Front Gate



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

Just got done doing this thing today. I didn't pick the colors, for some reason the customer is super into purple/burgundy, almost to the point of a fetish, but whatever. 

She wanted kind of a distressed/rustic look, so I did this on the fly. Not really what I was hoping for, but in a pinch it's good enough. *Shrugs*.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like a cool place are you in the desert?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Seth The Painter said:


> Looks like a cool place are you in the desert?


Door looks fine to me as long as she likes the color and pats nothing else really matters.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes sir. In the desert. And with this lady who knows what she likes. I don't even think she knows. But I'm done.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoa don't know if I could manage the desert my man. Kudos to you


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That door looks good to me. I don't know how confident anyone can be when told that "a kind of distressed look" is what is wanted. You pleased her, so kudos. I've turned down "distressed" cabinet jobs because of lack of experience but also because I just don't know how far to take the distressing part. It's very subjective.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great to me. Nice work!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Waniciala said:


> Honestly, I like how it looks; you feel like you're in a children's story .


Or an episode of the Flintstones. Flintstone chique


----------



## Chris511 (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I half expect to see Luke Skywalker walk out of there.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I half expect to see Luke Skywalker walk out of there.


Same thought occurred to me - a young Luke.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> Same thought occurred to me - a young Luke.


Ya, Like a 6 years ago Luke  😅


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Just got done doing this thing today. I didn't pick the colors, for some reason the customer is super into purple/burgundy, almost to the point of a fetish, but whatever.
> 
> She wanted kind of a distressed/rustic look, so I did this on the fly. Not really what I was hoping for, but in a pinch it's good enough. _Shrugs_.


Somewhere on the planet Tatooine…


----------

